

Amazon Prime Video now does what Netflix won't: offline playback - mikek
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/1/9236971/amazon-prime-video-offline-playback

======
discreditable
But does it work with Chromecast yet? I have had Prime for a long time, and as
long as the terrible Silverlight/Flash players are the only way to view the
content, I find myself leaning towards Netflix and my Chromecast.

~~~
jlgaddis
I have Prime and the Amazon Instant Video app on a Roku 3. I rented one movie
on it right after I got it (about two years ago) and haven't used it since
then, but my girlfriend uses it once or twice a week and hasn't ever
complained about it.

